# 1500 Suburban Plow recommendations



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

Guys,

I need some input.

Have been out of commercial plowing for several years but have agreed to help a local outlet mall this winter. From 83 to 89 I ran 8' Myers and from 89 to 02 I ran a 8' Diamonds (still have the plow) all on 2500 pick-ups. I will now be plowing with a 99 1500 Suburban and need some recommendations for a plow. I would prefer a "V" or "Wing" plow. The mall is mostly open with only a few curbs and tight spots some of the push areas are fairly large with dump-off spots available. I understand the limitations of a 1/2 ton truck but I'm just not in the position to buy another truck only to be used a couple of times every year. The three brands I'm most interested in are Boss, Fisher and Blizzard but I'm open to suggestions. 

Thank you very much for your insight

TDS


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know that Meyer has a new 7.5 Super V made for 1/2 tons..


----------



## nandoz (Sep 7, 2010)

*Boss 7'6 v plow*

I ran a boss 7'6 v plow on a 94 k1500. I did just fine. I had Timbrens in the front end, which do help. The truck was really touchy about how ballast I had in the back.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a snoway on my 97 chevy 1500, and I would recommend them to anyone. Downpressure is a big plus, but without a dealer for snoway, I would go with the boss or meyers.

Meyers has a 7.5V that looks strong. Put some wings on it and you'd be good to go.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Boss 7.5 v, if you are dead set on a v plow, It probably is not reccommended for that truck, but I think its weight is only a little over the reccomended ones.


----------



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

Please keep the advise coming.

TDS


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Find someone to trade you a 7.5 for one of your 8ft blades , pick up some used frame work and pump and stare plowing . For a couple times a year just get something that works


----------



## hogson (Jan 19, 2011)

The western HTS would fit that truck perfect. From what ive heard there great mid class plows, and would be fine for you use.


----------



## dbarkie11 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a western hts plow myself on my f150 and its great, ive had it for just over 2 years now, and the thing is great, i know guys complain about this and that about them but i have always said its not about what the equipment is its how its used and taken care of. i say go HTS!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

An 8' Would be just fine on your Burb. The weight difference is minimul so run what you have. Make some decent box ends for the Diamond you have and go make some money. Or like already said find someone that will trade you for your 8' if you are stuck on a7.5'.


----------



## hogson (Jan 19, 2011)

dbarkie11;1206610 said:


> I have a western hts plow myself on my f150 and its great, ive had it for just over 2 years now, and the thing is great, i know guys complain about this and that about them but i have always said its not about what the equipment is its how its used and taken care of. i say go HTS!


what kinds of complaints have people said? im just curious since im plaining on buying one eventually.


----------



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got stupid lucky with this truck. I found a local shop that had a new factory Diamond mount to fit my Suburban. Put new lights, wiring, complete 57 pump, touch pad, & trimbrens. Used my 8' Diamond blade and the truck did great. Had the t-bars turned-up and raised the front end 3/4 of an inch. The snow wasn't much but I was impressed how well the 1/2 ton did. Still thinking about a new or newer truck with a "winged-plow".


----------



## dbarkie11 (Aug 11, 2010)

*HTS complaints*



hogson;1207229 said:


> what kinds of complaints have people said? im just curious since im plaining on buying one eventually.


people have complained that they are too light weight not strong enough to do the job right, yadda yadda yadda. frankly its bs, i get asked more questions by guys with the heavy pro plus plows at gas stations about how i like it and how its held up, etc and they are all impressed with how well theyre built when they actually get to look over it and are all saying how they want to get them for their lighter weight trucks. frankly having a lighter weight plow means its easier on my truck, suspension/fuel/etc. if i had the money and another half ton i would absolutely do it again. no question.


----------

